# 79 cj wipers



## Cmc76 (Jan 13, 2021)

The more I play with thing. The more questions I have.
Granted the wiper blades on my 79 are only made 11" at best. But the clip style is way outdated. Whats the retrofit? Can you take new wiper arms and therefore contemporary blades?


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Yep......


----------

